# Soil Test Results - what am I missing?



## kfreem39 (Feb 16, 2021)

I recently received my soil test results and I'm somewhat baffled. When I look at my Tall Fescue lawn, I see it needing more than the report is recommending. The weather in central North Carolina has resembled drought-like conditions throughout the Summer which has taken its toll on my lawn that's been struggling with the heat and humidity.

The report indicates that I need to add 5 lbs per 1000 sq. ft. 21-0-0 which I understand. It also indicates my Phosphorus and Potassium Indexes are off the chart. Is there anything I need to do in order to get these back within the "Optimum" range? In regards to my Soil Class Minerals, are these "Normal" levels or is there something I should be doing?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm not a soil expert, but as you already know you should only be applying a nitrogen only fertilizer. Camp Chemical in Roxboro sells 50 pound bags of 34-0-0 for a good price. To my knowledge this is the only thing you can do in regards to your excessive phosphorus & potassium levels & it may take years to see them come down. Soil class mineral means it is a mineral soil that consist of clay, silt & sand instead of an organic based soil. The CEC looks good, the higher the number the better the soil holds on to nutrients so plants can absorb them. HM % is the amount of organic material in the soil.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Spoon feed your nitrogen and keep up with watering, you'll see P and K come down.


----------



## kfreem39 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendations, especially Camp Chemical in Roxboro. I didn't know they existed.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

kfreem39 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, especially Camp Chemical in Roxboro. I didn't know they existed.


You're welcome :thumbup:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You do not need anything other than Nitrogen on your lawn. Pick the nitrogen source that is cheapest and or easiest to buy/use and that is it. Lowering P and K will take time, and there isn't anything to add that will remove it. Bagging clippings will help to lower the levels faster than mulching, but you don't even really need to do that. An excess of P and K may reduce availability of some other nutrients, but unless there is a problem with the lawn I wouldn't worry about the excessive levels on the test. If you have a problem, then it may be worth investigating whether the high P and K are contributing.

Overall, that is a pretty good soil test so don't stress over it.


----------

